# Cracker my son & I built over Christmas/New Years



## rklopp (May 1, 2011)

We had some quality time building this.
https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/pVMcaSrQxNajEjceOdm3Bg?feat=directlink

I looked for some still photos I know I had taken, but I cannot find them.


----------



## Foozer (May 2, 2011)

She buzzes right along, bet the boy was just all grins


Robert


----------



## metalmad (May 2, 2011)

HI RKLOPP
I just played your vid a heap of times for my little boy,who my wife says can not talk but it sure sounded like "again" every time I stopped and when I did he was upset :big:
nice one. 
Pete


----------



## IronHorse (May 2, 2011)

Nice Cracker, runs good. What type of valve did you use for the gas tank filler and what is the tap size? I still have to finish the gas tank on my Cracker.


IronHorse


----------



## rklopp (May 2, 2011)

IronHorse
I used a gas tank valve from a cheapo Ronson refillable barbecue lighter. I made a special tool to unscrew it. It had an oddball thread (M4 x something small, as I recall. See below - I did not recall correctly.), for which I could find no commercial tap. I didn't look hard, as I knew I could single-point the thread in my lathe, which is what I did. I ground the tool from a busted tap.
RKlopp


----------



## GailInNM (May 2, 2011)

Just for information, the standard Ronson valve has a M4.5 x 0.5 thread.
Aster made their own similar valves and just to be different made theirs M5 x 0.5 thread.

Taps for both threads are available from:
http://www.victornet.com/tools/Metric-Taps/139.html
for less than US$5.00 but they have a US$ 25 minimum order. They have lots of other machine items beside taps however so it is not too bad to make up the minimum order. I have ordered several times from them and gotten good service.

Gail in NM


----------



## shred (May 2, 2011)

Nice! They are just a hoot to run.

I picked up a Ronson-compatible tap (well, compatible with whatever thread was in the $1.99 Harbor Freight pencil torch-- unscrews with one of the $1.99 "security" bits they also sell) from one of the usual supply places (Enco, IIRC). I did have to figure out just what thread it was, though I've since forgotten.


----------

